# Favorite Line?



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

You just started and can cast 100 feet on the flats? You must be a natural. Took me years to get to 100 feet.

Tons of threads on this and the most common line is Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper. Stay away from Rio Redfish, the 8 wt version is actually closer to a 10 wt line. Had a guy at a shop argue this with me until I showed him the grains. Thenjoy he proceeded to tell me there isn't a standard for line weights (wrong again). Great line if you are a guide with someone who can't cast 30 feet on the nose, but you can't take that same line to the flats and expect a 70' for bones. With the Wulff BTT, you can do both.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the Airflo Ridge lines. But I also like the SA Mastery lines, which seem to turn over heavier flies a bit better when I'm throwing a gurgler or something with eyes.

In the winter...on the flats...I'm probably throwing a 6wt Airflo Ridge Clear and smaller flies.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Every rod and line combination works differently. And they work differently for every caster. Get out and try different lines with your rod, and even better try it under actual fishing conditions. I know that's not so easy to do but it is the best approach. I love it when I hear advice like "stay away from XYZ." Fact is that for you XYZ may be just the right tool.

There are just so many variables between rods, lines, casting style, and flies being tossed that its a crap shoot. 

Now all that said, I use RIO redfish lines almost exclusively. They work for me and I like that they are made just 3 miles down the road! And no I don't get any kind of discount.....unfortunately because fly lines are stupid pricey!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> You just started and can cast 100 feet on the flats? You must be a natural. Took me years to get to 100 feet.
> 
> Tons of threads on this and the most common line is Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper. Stay away from Rio Redfish, the 8 wt version is actually closer to a 10 wt line. Had a guy at a shop argue this with me until I showed him the grains. Thenjoy he proceeded to tell me there isn't a standard for line weights (wrong again). Great line if you are a guide with someone who can't cast 30 feet on the nose, but you can't take that same line to the flats and expect a 70' for bones. With the Wulff BTT, you can do both.


We can save line grain wts vs rods for another discussion. Also, I'm sure he's not throwing 100ft just out of the gate.

Sometimes it's good going with a slightly heavier line can help someone just starting out, to feel the rod load, depending on what rod they are using.. But some rods don't like doing that, like softer rods and so matching line grain weights will help them to throw them better. mluman83, what rod are you throwing, or rather pulling, because remember, you are really pulling the line and releasing it, as opposed to throwing the line and pushing it.

mluman83, welcome to the fly fishing forum of Microskiff. Lots of good stuff and peeps on this board that can help you. You may also want to chime in on other discussions here with stuff you've learned already. What area do you live and fish?


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> Stay away from Rio Redfish, the 8 wt version is actually closer to a 10 wt line. Had a guy at a shop argue this with me until I showed him the grains. Thenjoy he proceeded to tell me there isn't a standard for line weights (wrong again). Great line if you are a guide with someone who can't cast 30 feet on the nose, but you can't take that same line to the flats and expect a 70' for bones. With the Wulff BTT, you can do both.


I've heard most "redfish" lines are actually a size up if you go by the grain and IFFF standards, but 2 line weights seems excessive unless you're throwing an extra fast rod. 

Personally, I use two different lines for OPs casting situations. If I'm fishing in the marsh, I'm throwing a redfish taper for quick shorter casts. I can fling that line plenty far, but it's not very enjoyable once the distance is getting out there. For flats I throw a longer taper which is less work to throw at distance (not 100') but isn't great at throwing up close shots. Both lines can do the other's job, but they just match certain situations better than the other. I'm not that great of a caster either though so someone who's more proficient than I can probably comfortably get away with one line to accomplish both jobs/


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Weight Forward - Floating


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

crboggs said:


> I like the Airflo Ridge lines.


Boggs,
Have you been able to find grain weight for the head on airflo lines? I am currently throwing the bonefish/redfish taper 8 wt but curious to see the weight of it


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry...no idea on the grain weight.


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> You just started and can cast 100 feet on the flats? You must be a natural. Took me years to get to 100 feet.
> 
> Tons of threads on this and the most common line is Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper. Stay away from Rio Redfish, the 8 wt version is actually closer to a 10 wt line. Had a guy at a shop argue this with me until I showed him the grains. Thenjoy he proceeded to tell me there isn't a standard for line weights (wrong again). Great line if you are a guide with someone who can't cast 30 feet on the nose, but you can't take that same line to the flats and expect a 70' for bones. With the Wulff BTT, you can do both.





Backwater said:


> We can save line grain wts vs rods for another discussion. Also, I'm sure he's not throwing 100ft just out of the gate.
> 
> Sometimes it's good going with a slightly heavier line can help someone just starting out, to feel the rod load, depending on what rod they are using.. But some rods don't like doing that, like softer rods and so matching line grain weights will help them to throw them better. mluman83, what rod are you throwing, or rater pulling, because remember, you are really pulling the line and releasing it, as opposed to throwing the line and pushing it.
> 
> mluman83, welcome to the fly fishing forum of Microskiff. Lots of good stuff and peeps on this board that can help you. You may also want to chime in on other discussions here with stuff you've learned already. What area do you live and fish?


Thanks for the replies so far, everyone. Iim using a friends 8w BT triangle taper line right now. It can bee a little tough getting it started but once I start getting some line out there, it shoots ok. I feel like it could be a tad heavier IDK. The rod I'm using was from a buddy of mine. LLBean Apex 9' 8w. It's what I have to work with right now.

I fish anywhere between Homasassa and Cedar Key. Mostly out of YT.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@ifsteve - you are an expert, so you understand what the Rio Redfish line is. While I don't like it personally, I also don't like shops pushing it to novices and intermediates anglers for one main reason - a person developing their cast should be learning on a matched system. By using a line weight that is effectively 2 weights heavier, they will be learning incorrect mechanics. I've personally seen this happen more than once. And the angler questioning why they can get it past 50'.

Learn on a matched system and learn to cast close in correctly. Rio Redfish cheats these core principles and most buyers don't have any idea.

Wulff BTT is approximately a half weight heavier. Just enough to help get a little extra load, but not enough to change casting mechanics.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

As a general rue of thumb I will use a more compact head like a wulff btt, rio redfish or cortland guide taper on my fast 8wt rods for sight fishing.

On a slower or medium action I like a longer head line such as a bonefish or general purpose saltwater taper.

A heavy line on a slow rod or a light line on a fast rod isn't an ideal combo.

Unfortunately if 100 of us had the same exact rod as you and access to all the different line options you would still get varying opinions of what's best because we all have different preferences.Finding the right line marriage to your rod is part of the fun of fly fishing.

How stiff is the rod you mentioned?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> How stiff is the rod you mentioned?


Like med fast. Kinda reminds me of a Sage Bolt.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The wulff btt should be loading that pretty easy then.


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Haven't had a chance to fish with it yet. Been practicing with it. Getting out hopefully this Sunday to put it through its paces. My buddy is going to be stuck on the pole for me all day haha. He fishes spinning gear so it doesn't matter.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

I agree with coconutgroves. A lot of people do use lines like rio redfish as a crutch. Casting in close (when i talk about close I mean 10-20ft) isn't really about loading the rod. I have actually found Wulff BTT to be about as good of a line as there is for short shots. That being said, I do have one rod lined with Rio Redfish. You just have to understand what it is and what it is for. It definitely isn't my favorite line to cast.

Also, forget about the 100 ft thing. It just isn't a reasonable expectation for a beginner, or a lot of experienced fly fishers for that matter. Casting 100 ft on the lawn and presenting to a fish at 100 ft are COMPLETELY different things and I would wager there aren't as many people that can do the latter as you think.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Even spey casters are not redfish or bonefish accurate at 100 ft. In real Texas flat conditions, odds go way down for the finest fly rod artist. I use lines from SA and Rio from bonefish to tarpon tapers 6wt to 10wt for redfish. I discovered the tarpon taper 10wt this summer in windy conditions for redfish. Very effective.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mluman83 said:


> I fish anywhere between Homasassa and Cedar Key. Mostly out of YT.


We have a well known member of the this fly board named Vertigo. He lives and fishes your area and has a Rio Redfish 8wt line handy. Maybe you can hook up with him to try it out. Plus he might be able to see what's going on with your rod. Also, if it's still there, there's a fly shop in Crystal River. They may be able to help you as well.

Sorry Vertigo if I put you on the spot.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Not trying to hijack here, but what do people like about the Wulff BTT? How does it handle in the wind?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

a clean one.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Slacker said:


> Not trying to hijack here, but what do people like about the Wulff BTT? How does it handle in the wind?


It handles incredibly in the wind, and it will not tangle up on you often, if at all. I use the same tropical line down in the keys, the glades, and even up in the mountains for trout. It's my favorite line, and it's extremely durable; the longest lifespan of any fly line I've ever thrown, by far.


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

mluman83 said:


> i recently started throwing fly and it's all I want to do now. Currently using an 8 weight setup and target mostly redfish. My shots can range from 100 feet out on flats to just a few feet in the creeks. Question being, what's your favorite line to throw in these situations? I've heard some good things about the Rio Redfish Winter line... looking for something that can get started quick up close and can shoot easily without having to haul super hard.


I am a cortland guy, especially for tarpon. Ghost tip and full clear are my go to


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Overweight lines can be useful in certain cases. I have the Rio tropical outbound short in 8 weight on my tfo mini mag 8-10. It's the kind of line that 8' rod is made to throw, imo. 330 grain head, which by affta standards is something like a 10 weight if I remember right.

Take that same line and throw it with a 9' 8 weight redington voyant and you'll hate it. I don't even like it on my 9 weight meridian. The voyant does well with an S.A. mastery bonefish, in 8 weight. The meridian seems to respond best for me to S.A. mastery grand slam 9 weight. the same line in 12 is perfect on the 12 meridian. Another overweight line, but only by less than a full line weight. 

Long story short, every rod is going to respond best to the line that enhances it's character vs dominating it. just starting out, I would recommend finding a line that matches the standard for the weight designation of the rod. You will be able to feel how it loads the rod. It should be pretty effortless. if you really have to swing hard to get a good feel, the rod may be underlined. if it's an excessively heavy feel, it's probably overlined. once you gain some experience you'll be able to tell which rods benefit from the overweight lines.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Building a new rod right now and looking for a starting point with the line, looking at the BTT and Bermuda Shorts TT. Rated as a Moderate-Fast 9' 8wt for sight casting reds here in Texas. Has anyone tried the bermuda shorts taper? Wondering if this would be too heavy of a line for a mod-fast rod even though most cast will be short to reds.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jason said:


> Building a new rod right now and looking for a starting point with the line, looking at the BTT and Bermuda Shorts TT. Rated as a Moderate-Fast 9' 8wt for sight casting reds here in Texas. Has anyone tried the bermuda shorts taper? Wondering if this would be too heavy of a line for a mod-fast rod even though most cast will be short to reds.


If you are building up a Mod fast rod (what blank is it?), I'd shy away from the short heads like the Bermuda Shorts or the Redfish type lines. That's considering you will be casting more normal fishing distances, instead of mainly dropping it next to the boat constantly. The more progressiveness of a mod fast rod will help load quicker and make short casting easy. Great rod for roll casting, which most people forgets about or doesn't consider it for making short cast.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

The Rainshadow RX6 9' 8 wt. Been looking at this blank for a while for my first 8 weight


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

scissorhands said:


> a clean one.


I think there's a lot more to this reply than the smiling emoji. I really didn't click on the line cleaning business until I had been fly fishing for over a year. A clean line with just a touch of dressing will make a whole lot of difference. Just FYI if you're just getting started.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Outearly said:


> A clean line with just a touch of dressing will make a whole lot of difference.


I've been known to put a little dressing on a q-tip and clean my guides from time to time as well.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

crboggs said:


> I've been known to put a little dressing on a q-tip and clean my guides from time to time as well.


Good suggestion, I wipe the whole rod down with a little dressing after cleaning the rod. I was fishing a western river this summer and noticed sort of a haze of minerals on the rod, particularly near the guides, after the first day. Figured it couldn't hurt....


----------

